# Moyles Mink & Tannery



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Any word on what's going on with this company? I've tried to access their website, considering sending a hide in to be tanned, but can't seem to even get onto their homepage. I've read on various other forums that some people have gotten screwed lately by them, taking extended periods to process their hides, sending the wrong hides back, having the hides come back like rubber. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't seem to have any problems with them. They do great work and are very reasonable. The last stuff that i got back was about 2 months ago and they all turned out the same as they always have if not better. I didn't get anyone else's back and they look good. No worries man. I send just about everything there, unless i want a full body mount then I send it else where. But for a garment tan, they do a good job. 
The website seems to be working well for me. First time and it came up. 
try this:
http://www.moytown.com/
or 
http://www.moytown.com/Home.html

Have you tried calling them?
TEL. +(208) 678-8481
TOLL FREE: +(866) TAN-FURS (826-3877)

It does look like a new site though.

Xdeano


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the links. These seem to work. I think I'll give them a try. What's the best way to ship/package a stretched and dried coyote hide?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just throw it into a box and try not to make many creases in it, they can cause a hot spot, but I've never had any problems with rolling up a beaver or folding a coyote or fox in half to get it into a box, I'd also say to put tissue paper around it to wick up any moisture or oils.

Good luck, they do a great job but it definitely isn't an over night process, expect about 3 months, but that's anywhere you go.

xdeano


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Check out Furs for Fun.
Hector used to work for Moyle, then went out on his own.
I've had some problems with Moyles, not happy with them won't send anything back to them. Just my 2cents.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link for "Furs for Fun". What was your bad experience with Moyles?

What's the difference between a garment tan and a taxidermy tan? I'm wanting to hang the fur on the wall.


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Sent in a wild cross fox that was black and white tipped tail. Looked like a silver.
Sent it registered with return conformation. They stole it, lied about it etc.

The price for one thing go with the cheaper price. Also if wanting just to hang on the wall and you want cased type tell them not to split the belly or legs. Sometimes they will. Furs or Fun are fairly used to trapper furs. The only thing with Hector is they don't answer, emails, phone calls etc. Just when you think all is lost you'll get a bill in the mail.

It was just bad enough experience that I won't go back. Good luck.


----------

